# How log does it take to see the dang GI Doc and not just Nurse practicianer



## Valerie Newman (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi again. so frustrated and scared. Have been diagnosed with IBS since March. Primary care physician was caring for me until all meds she tried had adverse effects on me. She made an appointment for me with GI group nurse practicianer. OK, doing food diary, with all symptoms and any new meds. That was the beginning of July. Have called GI office for help due to increase pain, weakness, hypotension, feeling like passing out. No appetite, Can't push fluids. In ER last week and this week due to dehydration and blacking out. Having diarrhea phase of IBS. Lost 26 pounds in six months. I called for follow-up appointment and still will have to wait until Sept 17th. Have had SIBO test and celiac test last week, still no results. My question is this. Am I being a "nervous nelly". NOT. I feel like if things don't get under control soon I'll die. I'm not young. My heart is being affected. Heart rate on exertion 120 to 130's. blood pressure 80/40. I think this is an unreasonable amount of time to have to wait for help. Today I am less weak due IV's yesterday. Has anyone else been put off like this. I've never encountered this kind of treatment in the medical field before.


----------

